# cycle clubs in Plymouth



## jpb (24 Jul 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know of any decent and friendly cycle clubs in Plymouth UK? Been cycling as an individual but want to step it up a bit.

Thanks,

JP


----------



## gaz (24 Jul 2011)

The only one I knew when I was down there was the downhill club at the student union, students only I'm afraid.

Where abouts are you bassed? I doubt their are many clubs in the city centre but go out to plympton etc.. And there probably is.


----------



## jpb (24 Jul 2011)

I'm in crown hill but willing to cycle out to plympton. I know there is Yogi cycling club which does road biking but wanted to know if there was any more.


----------



## gaz (24 Jul 2011)

Quite far out then, there must be a group that goes out into dartmoor and luckily you are quite close to it (I'm very jealous!). Unfortunately i don't know any clubs north of plymouth. Only yogi and corinthian cc who run out of elburton


----------



## jpb (24 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the info. I might look into yogi cycling. I do enjoy cycling around the moors. 

Cheers dude!


----------



## Baggy (24 Jul 2011)

Have been overtaken by big groups of the yogis several times on various sportives - they're always really friendly. I think they have road rides that go out on to Dartmoor fairly often and am pretty sure they do offroad stuff too.


----------



## looe (25 Jul 2011)

jpb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know of any decent and friendly cycle clubs in Plymouth UK? Been cycling as an individual but want to step it up a bit.
> 
> ...



http://www.plymouthcorinthiancc.com/


----------



## jpb (25 Jul 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## yogi (12 Aug 2011)

Hi. YOGi Cycling does both road and mountain biking. Most rides head out of Plympton but the Thursday mtb meets at different venues. You can also pick ip the Saturday rides along the route. 

You're more than welcome to join us for a ride anytime. Usually around 8 rides a week - full info at *yogicycling.com*


----------



## jpb (13 Sep 2011)

thanks very much for the info. think i'll definately do this


----------



## Josh Pope (8 Jul 2012)

As a keen yogi, I would totally 100% suggest the club! Very cycle friendly and happy to give tips, introduce you to cycling and i am only 14!


----------

